# stale bread



## nawma (Apr 1, 2013)

Can I feed my rabbits small amounts of stale wheat bread?


----------



## animalmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Well... I suppose you could feed the buns some stale bread, being rodents and all they might taste it... seems to me, though, that the stale wheat bread could be put to a better use feeding the local birds, or could you use it to make bread crumbs for cooking?


----------



## DianeS (Apr 2, 2013)

Sure you can. Mine get bread in regular rotation with their food. It's a treat item, not a staple, but they enjoy it.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 2, 2013)

I feed mine bread all the time! Especially the feeder bunnies!! They love it, and the feeder bunnies gain weight faster when they have bread and their regular hay and pellets free choice!!!


----------



## nawma (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought I had read somewhere thatthey loved bread but dont trust the memory completely. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 4, 2013)

ours get a small piece of bread as a treat and they love it!


----------



## AgnesGinger (Apr 4, 2013)

Ours love bread! Always give them some when I get a batch from the bakery for my chickens.


----------



## Prairiechick (Apr 4, 2013)

RAbbits are NOT rodents, as some people believe.  They are actually classified as family Leporidae of the order Lagomorpha.  So, to assume they would eat anything, as rats do, would be incorrect.  They are herbivores for one thing.  But, as many have stated, a little bread would be a treat.  It is just a pet peeve to see/hear someone refer to them as rodents.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 4, 2013)

animalmom said:
			
		

> Well... I suppose you could feed the buns some stale bread, being rodents and all they might taste it... seems to me, though, that the stale wheat bread could be put to a better use feeding the local birds, or could you use it to make bread crumbs for cooking?


*LoL. I was just going to say that rabbits aren't rodents they are Lagomorphs, but someone already said it.  And just out of curiousity, why would one feed the wild birds over their own animals?

Bread is fine as a treat in small doses. *


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 5, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *LoL. I was just going to say that rabbits aren't rodents they are Lagomorphs, but someone already said it.  *


haha, I was going to say that too


----------

